# Stock Boot Animation



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone have the .zip for the stock boot animation for the N7? I'd like to switch back to the stock boot animation and just put it in /data/local as to keep flashing ROMs from changing the boot animation. Thanks guys!


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I would also be interested in this - I much prefer the stock boot animation


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No one has it?

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> No one has it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


cricket......cricket....which one are you referring to? The X one?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes and got it thanks to you lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7802988/Android/StockN7bootanimation.zip

rename to bootanimation.zip and copy to system/media. You will need to set as R/W.

Set permissions

X X _
X _ _
X _ _


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> https://dl.dropbox.c...otanimation.zip
> 
> rename to bootanimation.zip and copy to system/media. You will need to set as R/W.
> 
> ...


Orrrrr if you don't want it to be changed after flashing a ROM place it in /data/local (I also set the permissions like above just in case). This way no matter what you flash the boot animation won't change.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

This didn't work on my GNex (?) until I changed the desc.txt to be as follows:
600 600 24
p 1 0 part0
p 0 0 part1
c 0 0 part2
that is, I changed the first 'c' to a 'p'...? Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Cannonball_CO said:


> This didn't work on my GNex (?) until I changed the desc.txt to be as follows:
> 600 600 24
> p 1 0 part0
> p 0 0 part1
> ...


haven't tried it. I pulled it straight from the nexus 7 stock image so it wouldn't surprise me if it didn't work.


----------



## bengals1975 (Oct 10, 2011)

I want the one with all the "crossing x's". I can't find that thing anywhere.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Cannonball_CO said:


> This didn't work on my GNex (?) until I changed the desc.txt to be as follows:
> 600 600 24
> p 1 0 part0
> p 0 0 part1
> ...


Probably due to resolution I'd assume. I've never modified the desc.txt on GNex or N7 and both worked fine for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cannonball_CO said:


> This didn't work on my GNex (?) until I changed the desc.txt to be as follows:
> 600 600 24
> p 1 0 part0
> p 0 0 part1
> ...


I have a copy for gnex. Pm me if you still need it as its off topic for nexus 7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Probably due to resolution I'd assume. I've never modified the desc.txt on GNex or N7 and both worked fine for me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


I've found two of these, one meant for the GNex, which had 480x480 pixel pngs (with a resolution specified as 480 480 in desc.txt) and this one with 512x512 pngs (and 600 600 specified in desc.txt). I used the latter (OMG! 32 pixels more resolution!!







) but the change from c to p I'm not sure... when it was c it played the first set, then bailed out for me (screen went blank, it never played the part1 directory); from my understanding p is part, and the 0 0 means loop for the rest of the boot, but c? I don't know...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Cannonball_CO said:


> I've found two of these, one meant for the GNex, which had 480x480 pixel pngs (with a resolution specified as 480 480 in desc.txt) and this one with 512x512 pngs (and 600 600 specified in desc.txt). I used the latter (OMG! 32 pixels more resolution!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah not sure. I just took the file Nate linked to and placed it in /data/local and rebooted and it worked like a charm. I did the same on my GNex from the leaked builds to override the fugly CM boot animation lol.


----------



## bill.allrobots.org (Jul 13, 2011)

bengals1975 said:


> I want the one with all the "crossing x's". I can't find that thing anywhere.


Here you go: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792222


----------

